# Surround sound issue.



## Damios (Dec 24, 2010)

Good morning. 

I am new to this so i hope i put up all the pertinent information. 

I have a Emerson ltdn42v68us 42 in hd tv and im trying to get the tv hooked to a rca rtb 1100 blue ray surround sound system. I have no problem with playing blu ray through the surround sound and have an exellent picture and sound. I try to switch to the tv and it comes out the tv's speakers. I have it on a hdmi cable connection and have tried two new cables now with no luck. 
The rca shows as hdmi connected so im guessing its in the tv's settings somewhere or a switch i have to change? I have tried the connection in all three hdmi slots on the back of the tv. When switching to tv when the blu ray is playing i get the tv sound through the tv's speakers while the tv picture is playing and the blu ray's sound comes through the surround sound so i hear both going at the same time. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

If I understand you correctly, you only want sound to come through the surround speakers, not from the TV too. Correct?

If so, do what I do when I'm playing a movie or TV and I only want SS; I turn the volume of the TV all the way down. That's it. I'm sure there is a setting buried in the menus to turn off the TV's speakers all together but there's really no need to.

If I've misunderstood your question, post back and we'll try to help. Include a diagram or explanation of how you have the system wired.


----------

